#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-18
<tarunno> Hello all
<tarunno> I have a question 
<tarunno> we have a mailing list at lists.ubuntu.com with which we are having some issues
<tarunno> can anyone tell me whom to cantact to resolve those issues,please
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> hi tarunno, what kind of issue ?
<dholbach> good morning
<tarunno> YoBoY: Need to change admin and admin pass type of isues
<tarunno> YoBoY: any idea? 
<YoBoY> tarunno: have you contacted the previous admin of the list ?
<tarunno> YoBoY: that is the problem. Due to some personal problems he is not accesssible right now
<tarunno> He got sick too
<YoBoY> it's a locoteam ML ?
<tarunno> yes
<YoBoY> The locoteam contact can send a mail to mailman@lists.ubuntu.com and to the lococouncil to ask that type of change.
<tarunno> I see! 
<tarunno> Thanks YoBoY
<tarunno> :)
<YoBoY> you're welcome, I don't know if this work, but it's a start ;)
<bassem> czajkowski, hello
<ebel> ah post codes we meet again
<ebel> I'm trying to fill in the 'request a loco cd pack', and ireland doesn't have postcodes, but the address form requires a postcode/zip code field.
<ebel> heh, the loco cd form accepts "N/A" as a postcode. So it requires a postcode, but doesn't. :) Ah well.
<JanC> ebel: many countries also don't have provinces or states, or they have both (and/or they are meaningless in an address)
<ebel> I think all forms for addresses should have a <textarea>, big blank space with instruction "Write what should be on the package so the postman can get there"
<JanC> +1 on that  ☺
<ebel> since everyone knows the correct form of address to put down
<JanC> also, might need extra lines/info in case of a business building with several companies in it, etc.
<JanC> and they always put the postcode in the wrong place for Belgian addresses too  ;)
<JanC> s/always/often/
<ebel> nothing infuriated me more than "Your address is invalid", I know where I live. :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<YoBoY> jono: ping
<trinikrono> hello loco
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-19
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<openiduser266> hi
<mhall119> hello
<serfus> i have sent a mail to the loco-council two weeks ago, didn't get a mail back yet. can i make sure you folks got it?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> I was offline for nearly 2 weeks 
<czajkowski> lemmie see 
<czajkowski> did you send it to me or the council ?
<serfus> to the council list
<serfus> i did get a confirmation, that my mail awaits moderator approval
<czajkowski> ahh yes Israel 
<czajkowski> yes?
<serfus> right
<czajkowski> serfus: can you join the channel I've just sent you an invite to please
<serfus> czajkowski, just did :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: one of my django-openid-auth branches has landed, the other had to be updated and will hopefully land soon, then we can start working on getting it into production for LD and summit
<nigelb> mhall119: *whee*
<nigelb> mhall119: do we do a pypy package or ppa?
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm hoping we can use the ISD PPA
<cjohnston> sweet
<nigelb> mhall119: that'd be real sweet :)
<JanC> hm, it's been more than a year since I last tried pypy
<czajkowski> JanC: we have a LC meeting tonight if you still want to disucss your topic 
<JanC> ah, right, what's the time of the meeting again?
<czajkowski> 8pm UTC
<JanC> 1h30 from now
<czajkowski> yes 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-20
<Nik__> Hi, is it ok to ask a question?
<paultag> yes?
<paultag> Oh he left
<paultag> dang.
<locodir-user> hola
<cjohnston> hi
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<megaribi> Hello
<megaribi> Can someone help me?
<YoBoY> hi megaribi, what is your question ?
<megaribi> We want to organize release party in Bosnia scheduled at 27.04.2011, but we haev two problems:
<megaribi> 1) LoCo Bosnia and Herzegovina is not registered, so I can not put this anouncment
<megaribi> 2) It seems that there will be no 11.04 RC, so could I rely on daily build?
<YoBoY> hum... for the first point, you can always ask to add your locoteam https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ba on the Ubuntu Local community team on launchpad (https://launchpad.net/~locoteams) for that just write to the loco council (see here : http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/ )
<YoBoY> when this is done, you can appear on the loco.ubuntu.com website and add events (don't know if you need to be approved...)
<YoBoY> for the second point, having a release party before the real release is always more difficult, you can use the last beta if there is no other pre-release
<czajkowski> you dont need to be an approved team to appear on the LD 
<czajkowski> but usually people have the release party on or after the date 
<czajkowski> not before as well ... it's not released :) 
<YoBoY> (and to add events ?)
<czajkowski> all events can be added to a team when they are on there
<megaribi> thanks for infos
<cjohnston> mornin
<robbo_> hi all!
<cjohnston> hi
<robbo_> I would like to attend in UDS-O, I started to fill the register form (https://forms.canonical.com/udsre), but there is a question, which I don't understand
<cjohnston> ok..
<robbo_> "Who is your attendance requested by? *" And there are companies. But if I am only a community member. :(
<cjohnston> Are you sponsored?
<robbo_> No, I'll  paying my travel (live in Hungary) 
<czajkowski> robbo_: s just put down loco community team name 
<cjohnston> I'd click other and put community or something
<robbo_> Thanks czajkowski and cjohnston
<cjohnston> :-)
<robbo_> bye all
<YoBoY> where is this form ?
<mhall119> morning
<Ishwon> Hi :)
<Ishwon> Hi all :)
<Ishwon> anybody here?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> hi Ishwon 
<Ishwon> cool...
<Ishwon> need some info. i followed instructions from wiki.ubuntu.com to start a locoteam in Mauritius. created the team in launchpad, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mu.
<Ishwon> but i can't find contacts, or links, where we can register this team officially.
<Ishwon> can you please guide me here?
<mhall119> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> czajkowski ^^
<Ishwon> i didn't understand.
<popey> hi Ishwon 
<mhall119> I'm trying to get the attention of someone on the loco-council
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Ishwon> yes popey.
<mhall119> anybody but popey
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> mhall119: less of it 
<mhall119> ;)
<Ishwon> yes popey, can you help?
<mhall119> less blaming popey?
<popey> Ishwon: what do you want to achieve?
<popey> Teams dont need to be "official". You just create a team and start doing awesome stuff.
<popey> Later on you can become "approved" which entitles you to stuff.
<popey> But initially you dont need that.
<mhall119> popey: I think he means, being part of ~locoteams
<mhall119> so it'll get imported into LD and such
<Ishwon> we're a bunch of Ubuntu enthusiasts/users, we already organized a few events. but this time, we're organizing a Linux Workshop in collaboration with University of Mauritius.
<Ishwon> they've been nice enough to give us a conference hall that can accomodate some 500 ppl.
<popey> mhall119: he already is
<mhall119> oh, sweet
<popey> "“Mauritius Ubuntu Team” is a member of these teams:
<popey> Ubuntu Local Community Teams"
<mhall119> Ishwon: in that case, you should fill in your team's details here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-mu
<Ishwon> yep, we created the Mauritius Ubuntu Team to group these ppl.
<mhall119> you'll need to log in
<mhall119> then you can register your events
<Ishwon> ah...ok...doing that right now. 
<Ishwon> alright, gathering some info to post as event details.
<Ishwon> guys, tell me something, for such events, can we get posters, banners, flyers, cds, or any other kinds of promo materials from ubuntu. i read about Conference Pack B, but seems it's discontinued.
<paultag> what's up, saw the ping
<daker> mhall119, is the service api documented somewhere ?
<mhall119> paultag: Ishwon just needed help getting his new loco off the ground
<mhall119> daker: for LD?
<daker> yep
<paultag> hey Ishwon 
<paultag> thanks mhall119 
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> daker: yeah, in the wiki
<mhall119> daker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API
<daker> ah ok
<mhall119> daker: it hasn't been updated in a while, but I don't know of any recent changes to our models either, so it should be good
<daker> ok
<daker> thnx
<Ishwon> yes, paultag...
<Ishwon> sorry was away for a while.
<Ishwon> :)
<paultag> no worries
<Ishwon> any update if conference pack B is still available?
<Ishwon> i need to give a confirmation to university of mauritius about potential sponsors by next week.
<paultag> crud
<paultag> Ishwon: one moment, there was a thread on this
<Ishwon> we got sponsors for t-shirts, if we could get ubuntu posters, stickers, cds, & flyers...that wud be nice...
<Ishwon> ok paultag.
<paultag> Ishwon: just going through records, one moment
<Ishwon> yep, no worries :)
<paultag> Ishwon: https://forms.canonical.com/lococd
<paultag> Ishwon: should be all set
<Ishwon> checking...
<Ishwon> "This form is restricted to certain teams. You are not a member of any of those teams. "
<Ishwon> :(
<paultag> Ishwon: what's your loco?
<Ishwon> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-mu
<paultag> Ishwon: did you access that before you were accepted into the locoteams goup?
<Ishwon> no...
<Ishwon> just now, when u gave me the link.
<paultag> Ishwon: and you're nitin-sookun
<Ishwon> yeah, that's me.
<paultag> Ishwon: we were emailing someone from canonical just a bit ago
<paultag> Ishwon: and by the looks of it, canonical has not finished implemting conf-packs
<paultag> dang.
<paultag> looks like locos are out to dry?
<paultag> Ishwon: from the email I got: "At the moment we are still working on final touches for conference pack requests, this should be implemented this or next week.
<paultag> "
<paultag> Ishwon: it's in canonical's hands at this point
<Ishwon> oops!
<paultag> that form is for CDs :)
<Ishwon> but no worries paultag, thanks for the help though...
<paultag> Ishwon: good luck, might be worth it to bug someone at canonical into doing it
<Ishwon> the linux workshop i told you isn't for soon.
<paultag> ok
<Ishwon> we got smething like 2 months to work it out...
<paultag> Ishwon: keep at it!
<Ishwon> it'll be @ the end of May,
<Ishwon> well, 1.5 month then.
<Ishwon> :)
<Ishwon> thanks again for ur help paultag :)
<paultag> Ishwon: godspeed!
<Ishwon> :)
<Ishwon> hey paultag, one last thing to bother you...
<paultag> sure sure
<Ishwon> we wanted to register a domain like ubuntu-mu.org to start our locoteam site. whom should we contact @ canonical, to get permission?
<locodir-user> есть русскоязычные?:)
<Ishwon> i believe we cannot just use the ubuntu like that.
<paultag> !ru | locodir-user 
<ubot4> locodir-user: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Ishwon> it's copyrighted by canonical nah?
<paultag> Ishwon: yeah, but it's OK. you're allowed to do that
<Ishwon> cool :)
<paultag> Ishwon: have at it
<mhall119> Ishwon: see http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy, specifically the part about permitted use
<Ishwon> yep...
<Ishwon> went through, seems ok for our purpose.
<Ishwon> thanks mhall119.
<mhall119> for loco teams, they're very allowing of it's use
<Ishwon> that's nice.
<Ishwon> we're planning ubuntu-mu.org for our locoteam's site & we'll request for ubuntuforums.org a subdomain for our forums.
<mhall119> my team has ubuntu-fl.org, so there should be no problem
<Ishwon> checking ur site. it's nice :)
<Ishwon> very inspiring!
<mhall119> thanks, dantalizing made it/runs it
<AlanBell> Ishwon: I think all the countrycode domains are already registered
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<AlanBell> http://ubuntu-cy.org/
 * YoBoY updated this page 10 days ago ^^"
<AlanBell> or in fact http://ubuntu-mu.org/
<Ishwon> oops! it's now that i notice that.
<Ishwon> our locoteam hasn't got approval yet.
<Ishwon> in fact, we haven't applied... we wanted to get everything up & working before applying for approval.
<Ishwon> what do you suggest AlanBell?
<YoBoY> Ishwon: it's not mandatory to use the ndd, you can request it without being approved yet
<Ishwon> Ok YoBoY! Cool then.
<Ishwon> I got to go buddies, will update you with progress of my locoteam setup next time i show up here :)
<YoBoY> our team just receive a server composed by 8 Xeon 1.8Ghz, 16Go de RAM, 2To hdd to store our backups :D
<mhall119> nice
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-21
<locodir-user> hi what do you do in the ubuntu hour in pasadena
<nigelb> g37
<jussi> hello all! syrinx_ is looking to set up a new loco, perhaps someone can guide them to some documentation? 
<syrinx_> hey jussi 
<dholbach> good morning
<Ddorda> good morning
<Ddorda> :)
<dholbach> hi Ddorda
<Ddorda> dholbach: sup?
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<Ddorda> dholbach: very well :)
<Ddorda> started to work again, so all awesome
<Ddorda> :P
<dholbach> :)
<jussi> syrinx_: so how did you go? did you find anything active?
<Ddorda> dholbach: and you?
<syrinx_> jussi: it seems complicated
<dholbach> Ddorda, life's great - Spring is all around in Berlin :)
<syrinx_> I guess, they guy tried to set something up, failed, got sent off to war, and forgot about it
<syrinx_> the*
<Ddorda> i love spring :)
<jussi> syrinx_: well Im sure some people here can help get you set up, just hang about and someone will likely point you towards focs etc
<jussi> docs*
<syrinx_> :D
<syrinx_> seems like there was a lot of interest a few years ago, I hope some of those same people are interested
<jussi> syrinx_: ahh, I just found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<jussi> syrinx_: but if you have a scpecific question, feel freeee to ask - we will try find an answer for you
<madsailor> syrinx_, wher are you finding this info.  I don't see a RI team listed at loco.ubuntu.com
<syrinx_> problem is, a few of the resources, namely the mailing list and launchpad, are moderated by this guy
<syrinx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RhodeIslandTeam < wiki
<jussi> syrinx_: the loco council can help with sorting that out
<madsailor> thx
<jussi> syrinx_: its also a good idea to contact him and see if he is till interested
<syrinx_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ri < mailing list
<syrinx_> i just emailed him actually, hoping he replies this weekend
<jussi> syrinx_: :)
<syrinx_> I can create an irc channel right?
<syrinx_> nothing wrong with that....i dont think
<jussi> syrinx_: just make sure you follow the crating channels page
<syrinx_> i did, #ubuntu-us-ri
<jussi> this, if you didnt see it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
 * nigelb hands jussi an 'e'
<syrinx_> madsailor: come into the channel
<czajkowski> Aloha
<laserbled> Hi
<laserbled> I have a query...what are the prerequisites to start a loco ?...saw we have a lug...could we build a loco over that ?
<mhall119> laserbled: all you need are some local Ubuntu enthusiasts
<mhall119> loco teams and lugs serve different purposes, and it is encouraged that your loco be active in your area LUGs as well
<laserbled> that would definitely be there....What I would like to do is to help this reach colleges and schools and encourge them to get started in FOSS world , help them out initially...arrange meet ups , distribute disks...etc..I could do it under national community but I thought having a loco would be preffered option...am from India btw
<laserbled> mhall119: I was wondering what are the procedures involved ( yes I saw the wiki )..I mean other than the obvois once and how long till it get aproved
<mhall119> laserbled: there is already an Indian loco team
<mhall119> laserbled: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
<laserbled> ya...I saw that( that was the one I reffered by national team :) )....I was asking about a reginal one
<mhall119> usually it's preferred that locos are national, but I understand India is a big country
<mhall119> there's a Delhi and Bangalore team too
<mhall119> also a tamil team, but I'm not sure if that's geographic or language specific
<laserbled> chennai ?....hum...i dint see that..am from the south end too
<mhall119> nigelb: you awake?
<laserbled> hes idle...
<mhall119> he's never idle, that guy's always got something he's working on
<mhall119> I think he codes in his sleep too
<laserbled> cool :)
<JanC> I think it would make perfect sense to have local teams at the state level in India, provided there are enough volunteers for that state, and provided they cooperate with the national team
<JanC> and IIRC the tamil team is mostly language-based
<laserbled> JanC: ah okie...I was talking more about a loco as in comunity...so since you say its  a good idea...shall I put this up in the national community...I wanted to know the opinion...cos it gets a tad difficult to organise stuffs in the national leve
<JanC> laserbled: I don't know how the Indian team currently operates
<JanC> but if the US is allowed to have state level teams, why not a country that has more inhabitants and probably less communication/transport infrastructure...?
<laserbled> lol
<JanC> but nigelb will know more about ubuntu-in I suppose   ☺
<YoBoY> I think there is a need of regional team only if in the regions there is more than one user group
<laserbled> usergroup as in lug ?
<YoBoY> like in ubuntu user group :) some people doing stuff to promote ubuntu ;)
<laserbled> hum...we have some 3 - 4 lugs in my state 
<dscassel> In Canada, every once in a while, we have someone show up and say we should have provincial teams.
<dscassel> We have ubuntu-qc, but that's mostly a language thing (IMHO)
<dscassel> For me, I'd consider it a good idea to split the team if there was a whole bunch of discussion on the mailing list, forum and IRC that was irrelevant to most of the people there.
<dscassel> We're not there yet.
<dscassel> The downside of splitting the team by region is you have regions with no LoCo support and some with a bunch of activity.
<dscassel> We have that to some extent anyway, but at least everybody in Canada knows there's a place they can go to if they want to get involved.
<YoBoY> multi-language countries can have more than one team based on the different language too, like canada, or spain
<JanC> dscassel: which is why I said "provided there are enough volunteers for that state, and provided they cooperate with the national team"
<JanC> I think it's only useful to start a regional locoteam if there is a good chance they can become an approved team
<dscassel> Yeah. Mostly the people who put forward the idea disappear shortly after they make their suggestion.
<JanC> which would mean they do have a lot of regional activity
<dscassel> I'm guessing they're speaking about the way they think things ought to be rather than actually volunteering for anything. :)
<dscassel> I *hope* they're not discouraged by the rebuff, because I really do want people all over the country organizing events and things.
<dscassel> (They don't need my permission. :)
<laserbled> ;) .. what you mentioned is correct..I actually saw a discussion asking for a regional loco at my place in this channel ;)
<laserbled> while googling
<JanC> laserbled: you can always start as a "regional working group" inside ubuntu-in
<dscassel> It seems to come up a lot. There's a lot of differing opinions about what LoCos are or should be.
<YoBoY> we always encourage users to create an ubuntu "regional" group in France if they feel the need to, but they never ask to be a loco team and they don't really need that title
<YoBoY> communication is the key
<JanC> YoBoY: it could be useful to get things for free...  ;)
<JanC> although less for ubuntu-fr maybe
<JanC> as you have your own CDs etc.
<YoBoY> yes :) we provide cds with a very cheap price :p
<laserbled> actually that is one factor i was asking for a loco
<laserbled> cds ... you dont get the pack unless you are a loco do you ?
<YoBoY> that right
<YoBoY> by the way, there is already regional teams in india ^^"
<laserbled> I found banglore and delhi....both far far away from my place..am on the south end
<JanC> laserbled: you need to be an approved locoteam to get the free CDs, which normally takes at least a year of ongoing activity
<laserbled> hm...an year is not bad...I kinda have around that time free to do that ;)
<JanC> laserbled: i said at least, and it's supposed to stay active after that of course
<laserbled> I meant getting it organised proper ;) ... ofcourse it should be active after
<JanC> hm, one of the neighbours is BBQ'ing I think
<JanC> (random comment)
<JanC> (to make everybody as "hungry" as I just became smelling it ;) )
<JanC> laserbled: first thing to do is to find other people 
<laserbled> ya....planning to use lug for that + colleges are always the best place to find enthusiast ;)
<JanC> well, I'm not sure how things are in India, but in my experience retired people have at least as much free time as students...  ;)
<laserbled> hm...but getting retired ppl who are also interested in foss would be hard to find I think
<JanC> laserbled: then it's your task to get them interested !  ☺
<YoBoY> I can give some of our retired people if you need laserbled :)
<laserbled> hehe ;) ..ya would help to increase the number of members 
<laserbled> before that would need to make up the core team....not goin to be easy...should put up in the next bar camp
<laserbled> ah speaking of which....need to hear something funny....our bar camp ad got banned by google...some ediot executive thot we were advertising for liqour :P
<JanC> or maybe somebody who didn't want barcamp to succeed did so...
<dscassel> laserbled: Goodies like CDs are nice, but the main benefit of building a community is the community. :)
<dscassel> And you can do that without LoCo council approval. :)
<dscassel> (although working with ubuntu-in is useful and encouraged :)
<laserbled> ofcourse...I was just mentioning a possible reason to go for loco than a regional community....in either case there is a community ;)
<JanC> laserbled: it might be possible to get CDs & more when you organise a large event anyway (although I don't know how to request them nowadays)
<laserbled> i tried to get some when we had a techfest in my college....but then i head i had to go for that thru loco....like first they get it and then they mail it to me....anyway i dint persue it too much though
<JanC> laserbled: even if the loco contact would have to request it, it could still be sent to you
<laserbled> !logs
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-22
<YoBoY> good morning
<locodir-user> Just build a feature which can support for windows based applications/softwares. It should have facilities to install driver of hardware. there must be option where we can oringize software according to our needs. please build according customer needs. 
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> is there any feedback form for user?
<locodir-user> hi, can we run windows based application
<locodir-user> anyone knows how to run windows based application (wine not supporting)
<locodir-user> every one is busy
<locodir-user> which time is good for discussion please tell me
<SolutionM> hi
<SolutionM> any body help you
<SolutionM> can u help me
<nigelb> SolutionM: Hi, what are you looking for help with?
<SolutionM> how to install wireless driver  
<nigelb> Ah, you should probably ask in #ubuntu, they'll be able to help you. That's the support channel.
<SolutionM> ok, can u tell me can we run windows based application (no wine) 
<nigelb> Not really.
<SolutionM> please me tell email address of ubutu
<SolutionM> thank you nigelb 
<nigelb> ubuntuhttps://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<SolutionM> thanks. what we do here
<SolutionM> bye thanks lots
<locodir-user> i don't know Ubuntu LoCo Team. Can anyone bring me up to speed?
<mhall119> locodir-user: one second
<mhall119> locodir-user: you want to know what an Ubuntu LoCo Team is?
<mhall119> or you want to find one near you?
<mhall119> jledbetter: you and your coworkers have too much fee time I think
<jledbetter> mhall119, Haha. Need something to do while stuff compiles and servers are restarted ;)
<mhall119> can't you just sword fight on office chairs like everyone else?
<mhall119> obligatory http://xkcd.com/303/
<jledbetter> My sword broke.
<mhall119> did the mice do that?
<mhall119> :( I'm pretty sure my external backup drive is dying
<jledbetter> No. They like me. I don't destroy them in rages :)
<jledbetter> Yeah was reading that you're doing that. I thought I read "baking" which would explain why slowness.
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> it's twice as fast if you double the temperature, the maths works out
<jledbetter> Riiiiight
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-23
<YoBoY> good morning
<kokoye2007> Hello Geeks
<kokoye2007> :D
<kokoye2007> Nice 2 meet u
<TrickyJ> Hi all 
<TrickyJ> its been long time I am not online :(
<TrickyJ> Ronnie, Hey bro wasssup
<TrickyJ> YoBoY, Hey wassup
<TrickyJ> ubot4, Wassup 
<ubot4> Factoid 'Wassup' not found
<TrickyJ> shani, Hey hi
<hamub1> hello sudoers
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> hey mhall119 
<YoBoY> cjohnston: ping
<YoBoY> cjohnston: just a request, can you resign your membership from our great team https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr-asso ? :D
<cjohnston> I told you to remove me :-P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-04-24
<YoBoY> cjohnston: hi, but I can't, I'm not admin or owner of this team ;)
<locodir-user> Are there any discussions happening in here tonight?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
<Havok_Novak> Français ?
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Hi, I'm sorry but I won't be able to send the email until the weekend
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> well we'll most liekly have taken care of the issue by then 
<benonsoftware> Sorry about that
<benonsoftware> czajkowski: Ah, if not just ping me :D
<czajkowski> cheers
<dholbach> salut Havok_Novak - on parle Anglais ici, mais en #ubuntu-fr il y a des gens qui peut repondre en Français
<Havok_Novak> dholbach : mais comment fait-on pour discuter avec les traducteurs francophones d’Ubuntu ?
<YoBoY> Havok_Novak: salut, viens sur #ubuntu-fr-asso je te fais nu topo ;)
<Havok_Novak> YoBoY : j’y suis. Merci par avance. ;)
<dholbach> YoBoY, merci beaucoup
<YoBoY> dholbach: de rien :)
<YoBoY> i'm here for that kind of requests ;)
<Pendulum> YoBoY: makes me wish I could remember more French :) (I can still read it well, but ask me to write or speak and it's not so good)
<Tm_T> czajkowski: hi, you around?
<YoBoY> Pendulum: you need to practice. Nothing better than a trip in France for that :)
<czajkowski> Tm_T: I am 
<Pendulum> YoBoY: If someone wants to sponsor me to go to France, I will go. Otherwise I cannot afford. Also, would have to get over my fear of speaking with native speakers.
<Tm_T> czajkowski: great, I have forgotten what's the process of renewing approved loco status
<Tm_T> ours seems to be expiring very soon http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fi
<czajkowski> Tm_T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<Tm_T> thanks
<czajkowski> np 
<Tm_T> so basicly there will be bug report for our team, and for that we will act?
<czajkowski> Tm_T: when are you due to expire ?
<Tm_T> next sunday
<YoBoY> Pendulum: Like I say sometimes, we need an uds in France :p
<Tm_T> so 22.4.
<Tm_T> I haven't got any alerts myself so forgot this while focusing on organising events
<czajkowski> Tm_T: one was created back in november 
<czajkowski> let me pm you
<Tm_T> thanks
<benvei> czajkowski, are you here?
<czajkowski> benvei: sorry working 
<benvei> czajkowski, okay, please PM me when you are home ;)
<czajkowski> huats: SergioMeneses greg-g itnet7 ping 
<czajkowski> benvei: there are other members of the loco council about 
<cprofitt> lunch time... red beans and rice!
 * mhall119 is jealous
<cprofitt> I am jealous... you got a catoon of yourself :-)
<r2d2rogers> I'm in Lousisiana, and I'm having chili and rice for lunch...
<cprofitt> r2d2rogers: nice!
<mhall119> cprofitt: okay yeah, that is pretty cool, I admit
<cprofitt> mhall119: what does he have you holding?
 * r2d2rogers isn't from Louisiana, as evinced by my inability to spell the state name corretly ;)
<cprofitt> no worries here r2d2rogers 
<r2d2rogers> you have me watching the clock for lunch time now... I'm glad I define that as anytime after 11am
<cprofitt> I usually eat at 11:30 since I start at 7:30
<locodir-user> hola
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, hola
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> any alive?
<head_victim> Barely :)
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> i have a question is my sabertooth p67 capable of ubuntu 10.04?
<head_victim> The easiest way to make 100% sure it works with your hardware is to try it with a livecd or liveusb
<head_victim> That way you don't have to install it to find out what works and what doesn't. That being said it's getting harder and harder to find hardware that doesn't just work.
<head_victim> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download is a good place to get help on how to do it. If you want to try it to make sure it works have a look at point 3 "try it" and click the show me how button.
<locodir-user> thank you
<locodir-user> but when i download the 64bit i stiock 
<locodir-user> ddnt contenue
<raju> some one help me 
<raju> cprofitt:  hi 
<czajkowski> raju: whats up ?
<raju> czajkowski:  thanks for coming 
<cprofitt> hey raju 
<raju> czajkowski:  i am belongs to Andhra pradesh state 
<raju> cprofitt:  good to see you here 
<cprofitt> you as well.
<cprofitt> If this is loco related czajkowski is the expert and can take excellent care of you
<raju> czajkowski:  that seems to be inactive from long time and i would like to take care of it 
<raju> cprofitt:  i send mail to CC also cprofitt  
<raju> czajkowski:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-andhrapradesh 
<raju> thats the LP of it 
<czajkowski> raju: we only got the mail sent to the LC the other day and was just reviewing it there and discussing it with the rest of the LC 
<czajkowski> raju: can I ask why you need to have a sub loco from Ubuntu indian loco 
<czajkowski> there was confusion 
<raju> czajkowski:  actually i have not created my state LP , but when i found it ,its looks in active . so i wanna take care of it . 
<czajkowski> raju: so I think going by the looks of it it was jsut created and most of the work goes on in the main team 
<czajkowski> I suspect it's better to have all the focus in one team and work from there 
<czajkowski> raju: have you talked to nigelb 
<Suprabhat> i want ubuntu sticker for netbook
<czajkowski> Suprabhat: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<raju> czajkowski:  i send him a mail about this 30-45 min back i think 
<raju> czajkowski:  i can communicate with my state people and we can make some progress 
<nigelb> 30 to 45 minutes back? I don't see any email.
<czajkowski> nigelb: herro
<nigelb> hiii!
<raju> nigelb:  you not found in forums right ? 
<nigelb> No.
<czajkowski> raju: I think the indian loco could do with working together as one team and become so active and show casing to everyone what they do
<nigelb> I'm on the mailing list.
<Suprabhat> how cost for india 
<nigelb> (actually, I'm one of the moderators on the list)
<czajkowski> and then work on regional areas when you all know what you are doing 
<mhall119> czajkowski: distance in India makes that more difficult, IIRC
<czajkowski> Suprabhat: I don't know sorry 
<czajkowski> mhall119: same can be said for a lotta places though, but yes distance can be a n issue 
<Suprabhat> can any licence number required for installing ubuntu in dell inspiron mini 1018 
<nigelb> mhall119: If we took distance as an issue, we'd only have city level locos :)
<czajkowski> Suprabhat: http://spreadubuntu.org/  lots of stuff there you can print and make yoself 
<nigelb> Suprabhat: Ubuntu is free software, you don't need license numbers.
<mhall119> nigelb: not necessarily so, Florida is pretty big, but still small enough for everybody to get together in less than 1 day's drive
<Suprabhat> thanx
<raju> czajkowski:  i dont know how to answer but i wanna take care of that and wanna some make progress in my state 
<raju> czajkowski:  thats the only way i have to communicate with only my state people 
<nigelb> raju: You are welcome to use the ubuntu-in mailing list itself.
<raju> czajkowski:  Indian LOCO is fine but i wanna take care of a Team that seems to be in active 
<raju> czajkowski:  thats my state team , 
<czajkowski> raju: yes I appreciate that
<raju> czajkowski:  give me a chance man 
<mhall119> cjohnston: did we ever get regional contacts into LTP?
<czajkowski> raju: I can see two sides to this 
<cprofitt> raju: please let czajkowski explain
<raju> czajkowski:  two sides ? 
<Suprabhat> Indian loco plz tell me developers requirement  
<raju> cprofitt:  yeah 
<czajkowski> only team right now that has states in that is offical is USA 
<czajkowski> that team was created a long time ago and seems to be inactive and all the work is going into the main loco team 
<czajkowski> what I would suggest right now is that you work with the team 
<czajkowski> and then we can see about getting your area covered under the loco team portal as a regional contact 
<czajkowski> the other side to this is that it's better t put all the effort and resources into making indian loco great and then spreading the word once everyone knows the correct information
<czajkowski> and how to best help one another 
<raju> czajkowski:  may i speak now ?
<raju> hmm 
<czajkowski> sure 
<raju> czajkowski:  1 . If i make all my state people to be get contacted at one place there we can discuss what we need and what we got .
<raju> 2. Language is main problem , Telugu is the mother tongue . so a better discussion and better explanation we can make in mother tongue if new people not getting what we trying to say in english 
<raju> 3. 
<raju> nah type error
<cprofitt> to check my understanding your region speaks a different language than the main India team?
<raju> czajkowski:  yes 
<nigelb> India has way too many langauges.
<raju> cprofitt:  yes 
<nigelb> It's a bit hard to split into teams based on language.
<czajkowski> nigelb: is it possible to set up a different mailing list but still on the one team 
<czajkowski> nigelb: would you see many different languages on the list?
<raju> czajkowski:  see this my friend http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Languages_of_India
<nigelb> czajkowski: There are 22 official languages and 1500 unofficial.
<nigelb> I still think it is more practical to have one list.
<nigelb> Because if you go into smaller lists, lesser people are going to eyeball the emails.
<czajkowski> nigelb: nods 
<raju> czajkowski:  appr 80 Mill people will speak now 
<head_victim> Our loco has also found advertising to the country means if someone is travelling they notice events in other locations. One release a team member went to 3 different release parties that covered the entire eastern seaboard of the loco (several 1000 kilometres worth)
<raju> czajkowski:  if i cant make any progress , i will report you back and you can take me off from that 
<czajkowski> well what it comes down to is right now there are no such thing as state teams outside of the states, we did bring this up alst uds and wanted to change this, I have a feeling we'll need to thing about this sooner
<czajkowski> raju: what I would suggest for now is working with nigelb and others 
<czajkowski> and talking to them 
<czajkowski> and seeing if you can get movement in your area but using the Ubuntu indian resources
<raju> czajkowski:  if mailing list is the problem , dont create mailing list , but people still can contact me from launchpad right ? 
<czajkowski> raju: I don't understand?
<czajkowski> you mean the contact me function on lp ?
<cprofitt> czajkowski: if that team is old and non-functional is there anyting that can be done to remove it so that people in raju's region are not confused by it?
<raju> czajkowski:  i  am still not getting whats the main problem my friend 
<czajkowski> cprofitt: I'd rather not delete it given this weeks issues 
<cprofitt> true
<raju> cprofitt:  why we have to remove it ? 
<czajkowski> as once it's deleted it can never be undoon 
<czajkowski> undone 
 * cprofitt nods
<czajkowski> raju: the LC are gonna have to do some thing about this issue 
<czajkowski> given it's coming up more and more 
<cprofitt> raju: it was a question... and given czajkowski's experience a poor one
<raju> czajkowski:  whats the main problem guys ? 
<czajkowski> but right now an easy way to fix this would be to have a state contact on the LTP 
<czajkowski> raju: at present state doesnt do not exist 
<raju> czajkowski:  its existed one already . 
<raju> hmm 
<czajkowski> yes but seeing as its inactive I suspect all the work is gone to the main team and it's been left there 
<raju> czajkowski:  so finally not possible right , but my friend its better to have a team in case of same nation with Different mother tongue 
<raju> czajkowski:  ok my friend , give me a chance  . if i cant make any progress in any area of helping then as you said you can remove it 
<czajkowski> raju: for the time being can you please work on the main team and I'll bring this up as a mater of urgency with the LC 
<Suprabhat>  ubuntu installer error plz help me 
<czajkowski> as I do see your issue and I'm trying to work out a solution that will help all teams and not just fix one team each week 
<czajkowski> so there is a standard 
<Suprabhat> No such file or directory
<czajkowski> and a solution to help everyone and keep everyone happy as much as possible
<raju> czajkowski:  hmm 
<Suprabhat> help me plz how can i do this ?
<raju> czajkowski:  thanks for the time man , hope you're doing fine . 
<raju> cprofitt:  :) 
<raju> nigelb:  thanks you too . 
<cprofitt> thanks raju 
<czajkowski> raju: no probblem aand I'l hopefully be able to try and help more in the coming weeks 
<raju> czajkowski:  yeah 
<czajkowski> will get the lc involved and see if we can come up with a solution for this issue for teams 
<cprofitt> czajkowski and the LC are trying to come up with the best solution possible...
<czajkowski> thank you
<cprofitt> they are very dedicated to making loco teams work
<cprofitt> thanks czajkowski!
<raju> czajkowski:  thank you man .
<cprofitt> thanks raju!
<raju> cprofitt:  thanks man , :) . howz the day going 
<raju> cprofitt:  you in forums IRC now ? 
<cprofitt> raju: yes
<BigWhale> Greetings.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-18
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> czajkowski: hi, just FYI we responded to the bug (:
<czajkowski> Tm_T: great will have a look later and get back to you
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> Tm_T: need any more help/info ?
<Tm_T> czajkowski: I assume the wikipage done by following instructions and then linking it in bug report is enough, if not, then I need info what is still missing (:
<czajkowski> Tm_T: nope that's it 
<czajkowski> will review it later possibly on my lunch and leave comments
<czajkowski> thank you
<Tm_T> thanks to you (:
 * Tm_T is going to do a 30min speech tomorrow about opensource communities (and business involvement) so bit busy /:
<czajkowski> no worries 
<czajkowski> know the feeling 
<czajkowski> will get back to later I promise just start of the morning is busiest for me 
<Tm_T> czajkowski: had a chance to look at it yet? (:
<czajkowski> Tm_T: I dont go for another 35 mins 
<Tm_T> rogery
<locodir-user> hallo.
<locodir-user> hoe maak ik ubuntu sneller commando s in terminal venster werken niet  kent het opgegeven bestand niet
<mhall119> 1/w 92
<raju> cprofitt:  cjohnston  all fine my friends ? 
<cprofitt> hey raju 
<raju> cprofitt:  Hey 
<raju> cprofitt:  you see my big + 1 
<raju> SergioMeneses:  my friend , what IRC client you're using ? 
<raju> its showing your IP 
<SergioMeneses> raju, Xchat
<raju> SergioMeneses: place your password at server not at the nickserv of freenode editing 
<SergioMeneses> raju, I see, ty
<raju> SergioMeneses:  WC 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> Hi, I was looking on the release party events page on the loco team portal and I'm a bit confused by the small date range "Sat, 21 April 2012 17:00 - Sat, 28 April 2012 00:00 UTC". ( page : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/ )
<YoBoY> this should be at least 1 month date range, not 1 week
<YoBoY> !lococouncil 
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> (I should have HL before the question, not after ^^" sorry)
<xdatap1> hello YoBoY 
<YoBoY> Hi Paolo :)
<xdatap1> YoBoY, I'm taking a look at it
<xdatap1> YoBoY, yep, we may extend the period, no problem
<xdatap1> YoBoY, one month sounds fine?
<YoBoY> I think, and If I remember it was more than 1 week for the last releases ^^" but not sur for the 1 month date range
<YoBoY> yes past release global event have 1 month : http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/history/
<czajkowski> YoBoY: I looked at that and noticed not many teams have events past the week and most anyways can stil create the event and add itto the main one anyways without having to change it 
<YoBoY> sure you are right, we can always add our events in the main global event. It's not really important, it's just a bit confusing to have the global event ending 2 days after the release for me
<YoBoY> btw I'm adding our french events
<czajkowski> I gathered that :) 
<YoBoY> mini site is open for that : http://pangolin.ubuntu-party.org/ :)
<xdatap1> YoBoY, pretty cool mini site :)
<YoBoY> It started as a simple registration tool to know how many place we have to book at the restaurant, and know we put all the events :p
<YoBoY> btw if someone is in Paris in April 27th, you are more than welcome to join us :D
<YoBoY> ok 17 events added, thanks to the copy link ^^"
<YoBoY> new item in production by ubuntu-fr loco, lanyards :D http://yoboy.fr/images/lanyard_ubuntu-fr.png 
<locodir-user> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno?
<Guest62552> Hey people, I wish to know if is ok to create the ubuntu website of my coutry, because the old page and the people who was managing the site and the comunity in my country they stop it.
<Geochr> I think that would be better contact with this persons.
<Guest62552> some of them just left the country, others just do not care no more
<Geochr> You must inform them first and maybe five you the the opportunity to manage the page.
<Geochr> Is it an approaval LoCo ?
<Guest62552> Yes, they had approved the team
<Guest62552> but my question is,can I make a new site for my country new generation team?
<JanC> well, best is to take over the existing team, if possible (whatever is left of that)
<JanC> then you get access to their resources etc.
<JanC> hoping they will cooperate
<JanC> if they don't cooperate (or all of the m disappeared), you might have to contact the loco-council
<JanC> and of course you can make an interim page while working on that (just don't pretend to be official locoteam before everything gets cleared with the old team)
<Guest62552> thanks a lot :)  amm, how can i contact the loco-council?
<JanC> Guest62552: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-20
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> howdy
<Tm_T> czajkowski: hi, any news about the reapproval? haven't got response after my last comment on the bug
<czajkowski> Tm_T: the others are all travelling 
<czajkowski> theyll get it maybe over the weekend 
<Tm_T> thanks, enough information to calm our loco people (:
<czajkowski> well it was late coming in :) 
<czajkowski> sorry we usually have a fast turn around just folks are travelling this week 
<czajkowski> they have been poked and reminded 
<YoBoY> hi, someone know where to find the official artwork of the ubuntu 12.04 CD wallet ?
<raju> cprofitt:  Hi
<cprofitt> hello
<Geochr> hi
<popey> moo!
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A12.04_artwork
<pleia2> \o/
<YoBoY> thanks popey :D
<YoBoY> just in time to work on it this week end :)
<koustavsuny2009> yo 
<koustavsuny2009> hey 
<popey> YoBoY: yay
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-21
<bkerensa> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> Did the LC have a meeting on the 17th?
<kemo> hello?
<ChogyDan> hi
<kemo> wassup?
<Andrew___> *swags in*
<ChogyDan> lol, Im just someone random.  Im on IRC because my oneiric upgrade crashed
<kemo> lol
<Andrew___> It is alleged that I am here!
<kemo> it is alleged that u can get arrested
<Andrew___> and I can get to sleep in a hospital bed!
<kemo> what
<kemo> what
<kemo> ?
<kemo> where is the flake ? 
<Andrew___> instead of sleeping in a jail cell
<kemo> lol
<Andrew___> hospital not as bad as jail
<kemo> i guess thats better 
<kemo> ;p;
<Andrew___> it bad, just not dat bad
<kemo> i know 
<kemo> i was there alreadly 
<kemo> not jail 
<kemo> lol
<Andrew___> YES JAIL!!!
<kemo> nooo
<kemo> lol
<kemo> jail got no good food 
<Andrew___> I see when yuh come out on Frederick street!!
<kemo> hmm 
<kemo> stalker
<Andrew___> Iz tong, can't stalk there too many people
<kemo> u aint ninja 
<kemo> thats what 
<kemo> welcome 
<Andrew___> yuh wa sorrel or wha!?
<kemo> eh
<Andrew___> it cheap and good
<Andrew___> i swear it not flood crop ah sellin
<kemo> hmm
<kemo> i donno
<kemo> something fishy about that 
<Andrew___> is good ting, make sweet sweet sorrel!
<kemo> lol
<Andrew___> since is you i'll give you....50% off
<Andrew___> only cause is you
<kemo> hmm
<kemo> like yuh add 50% to the price then givvin me a good discount or wa 
<kemo> lmao!
<Andrew___> Daz normal trini business
<Andrew___> charge 175% and give people a lil discount
<Andrew___> still get 125%
<Andrew___> and yuh cyah buy sorrel on amazon!
<kemo> who say so 
<Andrew___> i find crix on amazon de other day
<Andrew___> i was like whey...
<kemo> http://www.amazon.com/Caribbean-Dreams-Sorrel-Ginger-bags/dp/B002S729PM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1334974619&sr=8-7
<Andrew___> daz jamaican
<Andrew___> dat not true trini ting
<kemo> still caribbean
<Andrew___> not trini
<Andrew___> if it doh ay trini it not de bes
<kemo> yuh could get ah trini flag for 1.99 us on amazon yes 
<kemo> lmao
<Andrew___> http://www.amazon.com/Bermudez-Crix-Wholeweat-Crackers/dp/B0075YNF7Y/ref=sr_1_3?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1334974716&sr=1-3
<Andrew___> buh wha de ras clar
<Andrew___> wha size bag is dat!
<Andrew___> should make a business buying stuff and selling it on amazon
<kemo> http://www.amazon.com/Matouks-Mauby/dp/B004TZ03CM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_gro_4
<kemo> talk nah 
<Andrew___> have a good bit of shadow benny in de yard
<kemo> lmao!
<Andrew___> http://www.amazon.com/CHIEF-Indian-Head-Curry-Powder/dp/B003SDIWU6/ref=pd_sim_sbs_gro_6
<Andrew___> talk dun dey!
<Andrew___> A jamaican store sellin trini goods.
<kemo> hahahaha
<Andrew___> i goin and tell crixx hire me and let me run the amazon store
<Andrew___> get a job that i know will keep me busy
<kemo> yuh would ever done eat ? 
<kemo> lol
<Andrew___> not eat boy
<Andrew___> well i would have my share of stock
<Andrew___> but would make a good killin
<kemo> lol
<Andrew___> people in de states go order like mad
<kemo> we in the wrong place ent ? 
<Andrew___> wrong business!!
<Andrew___> stay in trini
<Andrew___> buy straight from de factory
<Andrew___> put them ting on amazon and just wait for the orders
<Andrew___> or just put them up and waittill they pay andd use the money to buy the goods and ship one time
<kemo> well i normaly buy goods and sell in trinidad 
<kemo> lol
<kemo> campin hiking and hunting gear lol 
<kemo> and games 
<Andrew___> orrr...
<Andrew___> so you is de man with de big knife to stay away from
<kemo> haha
<kemo> nah 
<kemo> i sell 
<kemo> i dont try out 
<Andrew___> true hustler
<Andrew___> don't use what yuh sell
<Andrew___> ah now know who police comin for next
<Andrew___> helllooo
<kemo> yooo
<ebel> Trying to order 12.04 CDs for ubuntu-ie, and I meet my old friend, mandatory "state/province" field in the form.
<ebel> I put my state (Ireland) into the Country field, and it's not common to put province on addresses here…
 * ebel tries to remember what he put last time when he had this problem
 * ebel gives up and puts 'N/A' :P
<czajkowski> bkerensa: hi no the council had no meeting as there were no teams up for re approval or approval.
<benvei> czajkowski, can you tell me what are you doing with the ubuntu-at team? ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-04-22
<Tm_T> hmmm, apparently all loco councilors are away atm
<czajkowski> Tm_T: I've ping them all and added comment to bug, it's the weekend not many of us are on irc with family/travel/other things going on 
<czajkowski> benvei: a mail is being sent by greg-g 
 * czajkowski is offline till later tongith am flying 
<varunpr97> hi
<Tm_T> czajkowski: yup, I understand, thanks again for you work on this
<locodir-user> hell
<locodir-user> first time here and need some help configuring my wireless card so I can access the internet, any help or advice would be appreciated
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user, you are not on a support channel, if you need support, go to the #ubuntu channel
<YoBoY> (type "/join #ubuntu" without the quotes )
<locodir-user> thank you and sorry for the ignorance of my questions... 
<YoBoY> no worries, everyone started at the same level as you :)
<locodir-user> hey YoBoy, so what is this channel used for?
<YoBoY> you are on the channel of the locoteams it is more to help locos
<YoBoY> for example, if you want to organize an event, we can give you some tips
<locodir-user> got ya,  any events in the southern New England area anytime soon?  I really like using the Linux OS and need some help. thanks again
<YoBoY> have you checked in the loco directory portal : http://loco.ubuntu.com/ ?
<YoBoY> (arf wrong name ^^^Loco team portal )
<YoBoY> :p
<locodir-user> no but will do, thx again for your patience, never even been on an IRC before,  NOOB isn't the word.  
<locodir-user> thanks YoBoY, I looked at the link and found the event list. Great. Can't find much help in the "#ubuntu" channel though. gonna keep trying. later
<YoBoY> you are welcome :)
<YoBoY> if you have a loco team near you, you can also ask for help/support in their channel
<benvei> greg-g, are you there?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-17
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-18
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> moin
<locodir-user> Hello  everybody,somebody are present from ukraine?
<abega> salut tout le monde
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-04-19
<dholbach> good morning
<julian_fern> dholbach, Morning :)
<dholbach> hi julian_fern
<Tm_T> moin
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-14
<dholbach> good morning
<brok> Hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<iftikhar-tutul> In ubuntu , I have installed vmware and configured one vmware machine which is also ubuntu and total file size 212GB. After that I copied this whole vmware and paste my windows 7, it shows only 197.5GB. Several times I tried it and got the same result. I don't know what's wrong? Is there any file missing? But, it shows no error or any message while copying. please help me
<dholbach> iftikhar-tutul, I'd recomment to ask in #ubuntu
<dholbach> dpm, got time for the call today? :)
<dpm> dholbach, yes, sorry for the delay
<dholbach> no worries
<dpm> dholbach, coming for real now, I was just wrapping up a discussion about translations on desktop
<dholbach> a likely story
<dholbach> :-P
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-16
<dholbach> good morning
<omnidan> hey, can anyone reset the admin pass for the ubuntu-at mailing list? I keep getting approval requests (only spam mail, though) and cannot disapprove them ._.
<pleia2> omnidan: you'll want to submit a ticket to rt@ubuntu.com, the canonical sysadmins can tell you what you need to do
<omnidan> okay, thank you
<y-e--yunus-emre> hello
<locodir-user> .
<locodir-user> Is trusty final now ?
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, that is our support channel.
<locodir-user> Lol 
<t4ng0> hellpp
<t4ng0> hello
<belkinsa> Hello, do you need help?
<t4ng0> hey guys anyone here 
<t4ng0> ?
<belkinsa> Yes, I am.
<belkinsa> What do you need help with?
<t4ng0> no not help lol
<t4ng0> Umm is there anyone here from philippines? 
<t4ng0> local ubuntu team
<belkinsa> I do not know but you can check out their page and you can ask via their mailing-list or their IRC channel.
<t4ng0> what page? lol
<belkinsa> Allow me to look that up.
<belkinsa> Give me a sec.
<belkinsa> Here is their page: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/loco-philippine-team/ and this is their channel: #ubuntu-ph
<belkinsa> Please keep in mind that they seem to be not active, but if you try and be patient, you may get an answer.
<belkinsa> I hope that helped you, t4ng0.
<t4ng0> alrigghty then lol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-17
<javacat53> hello everyone
<belkinsa> Hello, do you need help?
<javacat53> no just saying hello belkinsa
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<javacat53> javacat aka starrats
<belkinsa> Ah.
<belkinsa> Duh.
<belkinsa> Why are you here not in our channel?
<javacat53> on the webchat link for the big event this weekend
<belkinsa> For Ohio?
<javacat53> is that #ubuntu-us-oh
<belkinsa> This is #ubuntu-locoteams channel
<belkinsa> The only webchat that I am aware is for the Canadian team Release Party.
<kaenan> hi
<locodir-user> hellou all
<Mario-Monterreym> theres someone who can explain me about the teams
<Mario-Monterreym> how them work
<Mario-Monterreym> what should they do
<samaybhavsar> Hi. We wish to have a launch party here in Ahmedabad. How should we go about it ?
<Muhammad> hi Guys
<Guest88930> 14.04 LTS released or not yet?
<samaybhavsar> Not yet. 
<toddc> 14.04 SOON
<Guest88930> today?
<toddc> yes according to the schedule
<Guest88930> mmmm
<Guest88930> what about this link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Guest88930> ?
<toddc> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop then refresh till it updates then wait till the link works---that one is testing not final
<samaybhavsar> Hi. We wish to have a launch party here in Ahmedabad. How should we go about it ?
<Guest88930> i'm from egypt
<toddc> samaybhavsar: start here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<toddc> we do our release party along with a installfest
<samaybhavsar> toddc: And where do I get the CDs? Stickers? Etc ?
<toddc> samaybhavsar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<toddc> http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/14-04-dvdscds-pre-orders-now-open-for-verified-loco-teams/
<toddc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences another way to get dvd's
<samaybhavsar> It says 
<samaybhavsar> This form is restricted to certain teams. You are not a member of any of those teams.
<samaybhavsar> toddc: "This form is restricted to certain teams. You are not a member of any of those teams."
<toddc> samaybhavsar:  I think you need to be a team admin to edit that page for events you can still hold a event but to get it noticed it would be better to get it on the wiki so others can find and attend it
<toddc> you do need be assigned to a team in launchpad and signed in with single sign on
<toddc> loco coucil memners may be able to over-ride or assist in more detail and should repley when they see this
<dholbach> good morning
<toddc> good morning dholbach 
<locodir-user> hi
<dholbach> hi toddc
<samaybhavsar> toddc: I was able to create an event on the wiki. "Ubuntu 14.04 Release Party - Ahmedabad" Anything else I need to do ?
<toddc> samaybhavsar: 1 sec looking for notes
<toddc> samaybhavsar: that is the basics I doubt you can dvd's that fast but we use usb drives and drivedroid on phones for any installs and just have fun :)
<toddc> you could make flyers food drink if you want it to be upscale
<samaybhavsar> toddc: Thanks. 
<locodir-user> Has anyone been able to get the latest version of Skype to work with 13.1
<locodir-user> at what time?
<mhall119> jose: no release parties happening in all of south america?
<jose> mhall119: I am trying to plan one, but it's a holiday weekend right now
<jose> at least here, people are likely to travel abroad
<locodir-user> hello there
<jose> o/
<scotth-12> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ torrent here and not beta
<jose-luis> amigos en chile cuando sale ubuntu 14.04 ??
<jose> hoy
<jose-luis> gracias
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> is the ubuntu 14.4 version alpha or beta?
<jose> stable
<geochr> !14.04
<jose> and it's 14.04, not 14.4
<ubot2> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<locodir-user> ok, thanx
<geochr> !isitoutye
<ubot2> Factoid 'isitoutye' not found
<geochr> !isitoutyet
<ubot2> Yes it is out! Download at www.ubuntu.com/download
<belkinsa> BobJonkman1, is there is Hangout for the Release Party today?
<jose> belkinsa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlXJ1lgDTBM
<belkinsa> Ah, thank you.
<BobJonkman1> belkinsa, jose: The Google+ Hangout-On-Air will be at https://plus.google.com/events/cm9l4dh1ea8vhl5q0lp8cumbgq4
<BobJonkman1> I'm not sure you can join the YouTube instance; I thought that was for view-only
<belkinsa> I think the link will be known to the person that controls the account.
<jose> yep, YT is view-only
<jose> Hangout is to appear on the stream
<BobJonkman1> The "join" link will be available shortly after 6:00pm EDT, when I'll be at the Egg Roll King restaurant. Hopefully my phone's tethered bandwidth will be enough to sustain a video chat.
<BobJonkman1> +JeffSmith (CrankyOldBugger on Launchpad) is managing the session, at least at the start.
<belkinsa> BobJonkman1, I see.
<belkinsa> jose, are you coiming to this Hangout?
<jose> belkinsa: not sure, it all depends on my friends
<belkinsa> Alright, just wondering.
<jose> I was supposed to hang out with them today, but if they cancel everything I'll join :)
<belkinsa> Ubuntu Canada is having a release party via Hangouts
<BobJonkman1> At Ubuntu Release Hour in Kitchener.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-18
<Harsh> hi
<Harsh> I want to use ubuntu for Thin Client 
<Harsh> so is there any special edition for it 
<Harsh> in ubuntu 
<belkinsa> Please ask in #ubuntu, it's our support channel.
<belkinsa> jose, just a thought, you think that organizing a global release party(ies) over the Hangouts on Air as the Ubuntu On Air account  would be a be better that a team doing one since the Canada LoCO failed at doing it (and also forgetting the others in the Hangout)?
<jose> belkinsa: that's what I'm planning on doing for 14.10
<jose> needs scheduling, though
<belkinsa> Ah.
<belkinsa> And maybe knowing what to do for one.
<jose> yep
 * belkinsa has a urge to help!
<jose> we still have plenty of time :)
<jose> being a holiday here makes it difficult for me to be busy, even though I'm trying to
<BobJonkman1> Hi all: I'm sorry the Hangout went badly.
<belkinsa> I know.  And there is more important stuff to deal with.
<belkinsa> It's cool, BobJonkman1.  It was first run type of thing.
<jose> BobJonkman1: it was pretty good for something improvised at uonair.com :)
<BobJonkman1> Things I learned: There needs to be a Hangout producer who is on a reliable Internet connection 
<belkinsa> I think this Hangouts thing is still new all of us.
<BobJonkman1> I didn't realize that when the organizer lost the Hangout connection the whole thing would shut down.
<belkinsa> Same.
<belkinsa> Oh, jose: has jono set a date for the brainstorm session yet?
<BobJonkman1> Another thing I learned: There needs to be an organized activity. People came into the Hangout and just stared. Not much of a party.
<belkinsa> For the vUDS.
<jose> belkinsa: not yet
<belkinsa> BobJonkman1, well, there was no topics to talk about.
<jose> BobJonkman1: it's some stuff we've all been learning in the way :)
<BobJonkman1> After I came home I had a nice conversation with Artur F. , but it was just the two of us.
<belkinsa> Also not having a mic that has the "press-to talk thing".
<jose> I learnt that I have to have an organized and well-lit background, my first ubuntu on air session my background was terrible
<BobJonkman1> Another thing I learned: Can't have two computers in the same location because one computer
<BobJonkman1> One computer's sound feeds back into the other computer.
<jose> well, you technically can, just mute one of the computers and get video input from both, but audio from just one
<BobJonkman1> So, in a large party environment it's best to have a separate camera and a good mic on one computer
<belkinsa> Or a phone with backfacing cam
<BobJonkman1> jose: That doesn't work; Hangout won't focus on you if your mic is muted.
<jose> ooooh, that's right!
<belkinsa> Carp.
<belkinsa> Maybe bring in a USB web cam?
<BobJonkman1> And it only suppresses the sound for your own connection, so the other computer still outputs the sound from the first, still causing feedbac
<BobJonkman1> belkinsa: I did have another webcam with me, worked successfully (but after Jeff lost the connection and the Hangout had closed)
<belkinsa> Oh.
<BobJonkman1> But, in spite of everything, I'd like to try a Virtual Release Party again for 14.10
<belkinsa> I would too but I think mutliple ones through out the day would work.
<belkinsa> Different hosts though/
<jose> that may work, the problem is that the ubuntu on air team is not that big
<jose> we'll have to figure out how to do it
<belkinsa> Maybe import some help for speakers?
<jose> or if I have to stay up for 24h with a box of monster next to me
<jose> may be, but we'll see how the situation develops
<belkinsa> lol
<belkinsa> Sure, that works.
<BobJonkman1> Multiple hour-long hangouts will also be easier to watch afterwards
<belkinsa> Yes.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-19
<Jmlocodir-user> Sample
<Jmlocodir-user> ipad annoying 
<belkinsa> Do you need help?
<Jmlocodir-user> No just trying to get chat working in
<Jmlocodir-user> Now ok
<belkinsa> Okay.
<locodir-user> oi
<jose> o/
<jose> hi!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-04-20
<rigved> hi eveyone
<rigved> I'm at the Ubuntu 14.04 Release Party Mumbai!
<jose> rigved: say hi to everyone from Jose! greetings from Peru!
<rigved> jose: greetings from Mumbai
<jose> I guess you guys are having fun
<rigved> ya
<rigved> people are installing / upgrading Ubuntu on laptops
<rigved> and some are installing Ubuntu Touch on their Nexus 4 phones
<jose> that's awesome!
<jose> good to hear!
<rigved> :)
<rigved> jose: how's the party going in Peru?
<jose> rigved: well, we're having no party, I'm at sitting at home trying to fix some code :P
<jose> if you can call that a party, it's going good
<rigved> jose: :)
<belkinsa> Happy Easter all (this includes Orthodox).
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-13
<Kilos> hello world
<toddc> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi toddc  can you tell me where you are located please, for my timezone list
<Kilos> hehe you cant be far off us
<toddc> US AZ
<Kilos> unless you still in sunday night
<Kilos> whew
<toddc> yes Sunday night still here
<Kilos> whew we are 07.30 in the morning 
<Kilos> ty for the info
<toddc> I prefer night work
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi dpm taihsiang  
<taihsiang> hi Kilos 
<MooDoo> morning all
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
 * superfly has family in AZ
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Kilos: they are 9 hours behind us
<Kilos> shame like nhaines  and the weed and crash kid
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: Good day Kilos! how are you?
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<TaeheeJang> I'm spending busy days because mid-term test of my college is next week...
<TaeheeJang> But I'm fine lol
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes  
<PabloRubianes> hello Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> well ty PabloRubianes  and you?
<PabloRubianes> fine, but getting to work... :(
<Kilos> lol
<PabloRubianes> hehehe
<Kilos> thats life
<PabloRubianes> yeap
<Kilos> no work , no eat
<PabloRubianes> and no tech stuff
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> ohi dholbach  you well?
<Kilos> :D
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<tiyteeze> hey, ned
<tiyteeze> I need help, on my nexus 7 I can not migrate to xubuntu (I am on ubuntu 12.10), can you help me?
<belkinsa> Please /join #ubuntu for tech support, this channel is for LoCo support only.
<Kilos> hi JanC  
<Kilos> wb dholbach  
<dholbach> hey, thanks :)
<Kilos> could all ubuntu peeps in africa please join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa/+members
<Kilos> and if you guys get queries from peeps in africa please point them there and #ubuntu-africa
<dholbach> and/or you could invite the African LoCo teams to be part of the team?
<Kilos> i have dholbach  a few times already
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> now i will start mailing the dead or dying locos and trying to revive them
<Kilos> the prob seems to be that the locos have faded out and the odd ubuntu users have gone into the lugs or just drift around on their own
<belkinsa> That's like the case everywhere else in our LoCo Community.
<Kilos> we just have to find a way to revive the interest
<Kilos> the 9 locos i have connected to are all excited
<belkinsa> Maybe a planning meeting could help with the 9?
<Kilos> im waiting for neo32 to finish a project
<Kilos> another week i think
<Kilos> it seems i am the only one with time to spare
<dholbach> nice!
<belkinsa> I know how you feel
<dholbach> meeting up is a good idea
<Kilos> haha
<belkinsa> You can just have the meeting with neo and e-mail the minutes to him.
<Kilos> i do chat to them on irc whenever they show their faces
<Kilos> nono he must be there
<Kilos> i need to delegate some
<Kilos> im still hunting up the other 9 dead locos
<belkinsa> I think you need to use #ubuntu-meeting
<belkinsa> For the meeting and use the mailing list to make the call for it
<belkinsa> And doodle poll to get the suggested times
<belkinsa> Mailing-list = your LoCo's
<Kilos> well im asking each one to join the list at the moment , it was only generated last night and we have 6 there already so it can only grow from here on
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> howdy
<belkinsa> Aren't you a Member?  Maybe you can post something about on your blog if you have one or mail the news team to add something about this to the news letter?
<Kilos> i will be mailing the news team as soon as the site goes live
<MooDoo> you could always just mention it in #ubuntu-news as well?
<Kilos> should be soon depending on other commitments 
<Kilos> im hoping pleia2  can add something in the weekly magazine too
<Kilos> but i want the site live first
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<Kilos> have run it on local and it is beautiful
<Kilos> ill drop the link here the minute it goes live
<belkinsa> Alright.
<MooDoo> i've come in halfway through this, what's the site about ? lol
<Kilos> ubuntu-africa
 * belkinsa never asked too
<Kilos> static site
<MooDoo> Kilos: don't forget if you have ubuntu in the domain name, you'll need to get permission to use the trademark, i did with ubuntu.technology
<Kilos> oh my 
<MooDoo> it's really easy to arrange
<Kilos> i got permission for an official irc channel #ubuntu-africa
<MooDoo> yes but for a domain you need to sign something from the trademark team at canonical - http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us
<Kilos> and asked if it could be hosted by ubuntu
<MooDoo> this is only for a domain that has the word ubuntu in it
<Kilos> i already have ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> i was told ubuntu couldnt host it so superfly is hosting the site
<MooDoo> yes but your still using the ubuntu trademark and for that you need permission
<Kilos> ok let me ask there
<Kilos> whew
<MooDoo> I also had to have this on my site - ubuntu.technology/disclaimer/ a disclaimer
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ok ive applied at http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/contact-us
<Kilos> hopefully i ticked all the right stuff
<Kilos> does anyone here view that application
<Kilos> MooDoo  can you tell me more about the disclaimer please
<superfly> Kilos: from their terms and policies, I don't see how we'd be infringing anything, but being clear about it is probably a good thing anyways.
<Kilos> ah cool , i have applied for permission to use the trademark anyway
<Kilos> ty superfly  
<Kilos> night everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-14
<Kilos> hi nhaines  and others
<Kilos> sigh load shedding sucks
<elacheche> ping pleia2! 
<Kilos> hi elacheche  
<Kilos> congrats
<elacheche> Hey Kilos! on what! 
<Kilos> read the news letter
<belkinsa> Kilos, I think that is someone else, maybe elacheche's brother or something.
<belkinsa> General Community News
<belkinsa> Welcome New Members and Developers
<belkinsa> Eleanor Chen, on behalf of the Ubuntu Membership Board, announces four new Ubuntu Members who have been approved by the 2200 UTC board:
<belkinsa>     Brendan Perrine https://wiki.ubuntu.com/walterorlin
<belkinsa>     Cheng-Chia Tseng https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Zerng07
<Kilos> oh my again i dint read properly
<belkinsa>     Bedis ElAcheche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/d4rk-5c0rp
<elacheche> I did, it's about the new ubuntu members :) my little brother is one x)
<belkinsa>     Andrew Hayzen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ahayzen 
<belkinsa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2015-April/002197.html
<belkinsa> Ah, I figured that he was a brother of yours, elacheche.
<mhall119> yay Ubuntu Members!
<elacheche> yep belkinsa :) 
<Kilos> ive already congratulated him on irc
<elacheche> belkinsa, my Fiancee is an ubuntu member too.. Do you think that one day, my children will be ubuntu members by default? :D x)
<Kilos> rofl
<belkinsa> You wish.  They need to prove themselves.
<elacheche> hahahahahah :D
<Kilos> elacheche  congrats
<elacheche> thx :D :D :D How did you knew?
<Kilos> i know everything
<Kilos> except what i forget
<elacheche> belkinsa, now I can't apply to be part ofthe CC?? x) congrats Kilos too :D
<Kilos> im very thatnkful for the honour
<Kilos> thankful
<Kilos> elacheche  no missing meetings hey!
 * genii makes a celebratory pot of coffee and passes the mugs around
<elacheche> I don't miss meetings :D Maybe I sleep in irc but not during mettings :p
 * Kilos accepts thanfully
 * elacheche Happy to share coffee with the LoCo :D
<Kilos> good man :D
<genii> :)
<toddy> congrats Kilos and elacheche 
<Kilos> ty toddy  
<elacheche> Thx toddy :) 
<Kilos> oi i always forget smiley things
<Kilos> :D
<toddy> I hope we will make a good job :)
<Kilos> we will do our best i think
<Kilos> i might just need reminders, im rather forgetfull
 * elacheche congrats toddy too :)
<Kilos> oh my did you also get it now toddy  ?
<Kilos> congrats
<toddy> :=)
<toddy> thx
<elacheche> Kilos, canonical don't offer XPS 13 Laptops for the new board members :p #troll x)
<elacheche> that was a question btw x)
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> ive also been looking but my old desktop works fine
<elacheche> hahaha :D
<Kilos> nice to dream though
<pleia2> elacheche: pong
<Kilos> pleia2  ty
<Kilos> and hi there
<pleia2> hi Kilos 
<elacheche> pleia2, I lokking for an information about the membership board.. but now it's ok x) Kilos & myself we're aboard x)
<pleia2> elacheche: ah yes, a formal announcement will go out soon :)
<elacheche> pleia2, but now am wondering.. now I can't apply to be part of the CC?? x)
 * elacheche have huge dreams, and he know that :D 
<pleia2> elacheche: there will be a call for nominees in the fall, it happens every 2 years
<Kilos> oh pleia2  for info to the weekly magazine can i just mail you the info?
<pleia2> of that list, Mark selects 12 for voting on by the Ubuntu Membership community
<pleia2> Kilos: mention it in #ubuntu-news or mail ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I travel a lot, so best to tell the whole team in case I'm busy :)
<Kilos> ty pleia2  
<belkinsa> pleia2, do you know when is the next election for the CC is?  I'm just wondering it.
<elacheche> belkinsa, pleia2 http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/04/13/call-for-nominations-for-the-loco-council-2/
<belkinsa> Er, that's for LoCo.
<genii> Oh! Yesterday
<pleia2> belkinsa: in the fall, we all expired on November 13th
<pleia2> s/expired/expire
<pleia2> will probably start the call for nominations in september
<belkinsa> Alright.
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<elacheche> Emm.. Sorry belkinsa.. I have no idea why I read it as Community council x) But now I should findout the difference between CC and LC x)
<belkinsa> LC is for the LoCo's and CC is the community as a whole.
<elacheche> Emm.. I see :)
<wxl> word is there is a need for loco council members?
<mhall119> wxl: yup
<wxl> mhall119: what's the process for nominating?
<mhall119> wxl: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/04/13/call-for-nominations-for-the-loco-council-2
<wxl> thx mhall119 :)
<mhall119> np
<wxl> is IS caught up with their backlog from christmas time yet? our loco is still waiting on official canonical hosting :(
<wxl> nomination sent :)
<Kilos> good luck wxl  
<dk___> Hello need help 
<dk___> with bluetooth 
<dk___> my bluetooth cant be switched on with the bluetooth app on my ubuntu 14.04
<dk___> help is much appreciated
<Kilos> dk___  type in /j #ubuntu
<Kilos> this isnt a support channel
<dk___> ow
<Kilos> where are you?
<dk___> finland
<dk___> <Kilos>where exactly coudl I get some help?
<Kilos> look at your pm message
<Kilos> ill try help you
<dk___> very kind of you Im extremely new to Ubuntu
<dk___> what is pm message. 
<Kilos> look in one of the side panels
<Kilos> you should see an extra one
<Kilos> an extra channel that is
<Kilos> private message
<Kilos> sorry guys, i hate seeing new peeps battle
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-15
<Kilos> hi there nhaines  and all others
<nhaines> Good morning, Kilos.  :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi dpm  :)
<dpm> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi toddy  
<toddy> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi dholbach  :)
<dholbach> hey Kilos
<MoMohamed> salut
<elacheche> salut MoMohamed 
<MoMohamed> je suis noivice dans ubuntu, mais je me demande si ubuntu  a fait ces preuves en entreprise
<MoMohamed> car j'envisage de mmigrer vers ubuntu server 
<MoMohamed> Est ce qu'il ya un support ubutu
<MoMohamed> ubuntu
<elacheche> MoMohamed, we need to o
<elacheche> move on to #ubuntu or #ubutnu-tn this is a channel for loco teams topics
<MoMohamed> OK
<MoMohamed> tank's
<elacheche> On doit discuter dans un autre chaine irc MoMohamed.. Tu viens vers #ubuntu ou ubuntu-tn
<genii> tn is what, Tunisia?
<elacheche> yep genii, I thought he's tunisian :) googling he's IP he's from moroco 
<genii> Ah
<elacheche> genii, Arabic name and uses French, can be just from tn, ma, or dz :) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-16
<Kilos> evening nhaines  and other evening peeps
<Kilos> morning to everyone else
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> hi TaeheeJang  CarlosNeyPastorB  toddc  
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: hi Kilos!
<lefo> hello
<Kilos> hi lefo  
<lefo> what is the best version of linux? i am novo in the place...
<lefo> new*
<Kilos> whew that depends on your taste
<Kilos> i use kubuntu
<Kilos> others use ubuntu
<Kilos> others use arch linux
<Kilos> ubuntu is about the easiest for a new person
<toddc> Hi Kilos late to the party
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> aw i missed greeting dholbach  today
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> hi JanC  as well
<dholbach> hey Kilos :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-17
 * Kilos waves to the locoteam
 * PaulW2U waves back and goes off to work
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi nhaines  
<Kilos> hi dpm  
<dpm> hey Kilos
<TaeheeJang> Have a nice Friday people!
<ahoneybun> whoo
<Kilos> haha TaeheeJang  you too
<TaeheeJang> Kilos: Thankyou haha
<MooDoo> yay friday
<Kilos> hi MooDoo  
<MooDoo> howdy Kilos 
<MooDoo> are you well?
<Kilos> yes ty and you?
<MooDoo> yeah always good on a friday home servers updated smoothly so i'm happy lol
<Kilos> hard work this timezone thing though
<Kilos> nice
<MooDoo> yeah it can be a pain, what's it there now?
<Kilos> 12.50
<MooDoo> ah not that bad then you're only +2 from me
<MooDoo> well +1 at this time of year lol
<Kilos> if there are any australians here then i have 9 hours back to the usa west coast and 9 ahead to the ausies
<MooDoo>  it can be a pain if you needed to speak to someone in the us lol
<Kilos> exciting though
<MooDoo> oh definately, that's ubuntu/community for you :)
<Kilos> :D
<MooDoo> :)
<belkinsa> Kilos, can I PM you>
<Kilos> yessir belkinsa  
<Kilos> hi genii  dholbach  
<dholbach> hi Kilos
 * genii slides Kilos a fresh beverage
<Kilos> ty genii  
<genii> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-18
<pankaj> hii
<pankaj> Is anyone there??
<Kilos> greetings all
<Kilos> ha ubuntiste-msakni  how am i supposed to recognise you with this funny nick?
<Kilos> what happened to cheche?
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey Kilos :D hahaha :D Nothing happened to the other ones, I have 3 registered nicknames.. When I login from an other computer my irc client uses one of the too others.. same thing in case of a network disconnection & connection
<Kilos> you are forgiven
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<Kilos> hi PabloRubianes  
<PabloRubianes> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-04-19
<Kilos> morning jose  and others
<Kilos> oh nhaines  hi there
<Kilos> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat, PabloRubianes, and nhaines - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<klaus__> boa tarde, alguem pode me diser os comandos para instalar um programa?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-18
<Kilos> morning dholbach svij and everyone else
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-19
<KTH> Hi all
<KTH> Hi
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-20
<darknite07> hello
<darknite07> anyone?
 * Kilos waves to belkinsa
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-21
<svij> nhaines: happy birthday!
<nhaines> svij: thanks!  :D
<Kilos> hi svij nhaines dholbach 
<svij> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<dholbach> hi svij 
<nhaines> hi Kilos
<dholbach> hi nhaines 
<nhaines> hi dholbach!
<svij> Let's party for nhaines birthday. :)
<dholbach> oh oh oh
<dholbach> you get an LTS for your birthday? :)
<dholbach> happy birthday! :-D
<nhaines> Yes!  I'm quite pleased about it!  :D
<nhaines> Thanks!
<nhaines> I wrote a giant Ubuntu 16.04 LTS FAQ for reddit.
<nhaines> And at some point I'll blog it, too.
<elacheche> #Ubuntu 16.04 (#Xenial #Xerus) is now available to #download via http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/   #ISO #Torrent #Desktop #Server
<Qaiser> Ubuntu 16 is out finally
<usman_> hello
<usman_> i need ubuntu 16.04
<usman_> from where i can get this cd
<usman_> hello????????????
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-04-22
<Kilos> o/
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi svij dholbach and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos 
<svij> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> hey svij :)
<svij> already seeded ~100gb ubuntu isos in the last ~12 hours. :)
<Kilos> whew
<svij> making use of 40mbit/s uplooad ;)
<nhaines> dpm: hey, congratulations on a new Ubuntu release!
<nhaines> It was a perfect birthday present for me.  :D
<dpm> nhaines, oh wow, happy belated birthday, then! :)
<nhaines> Thanks!  Usually Ubuntu has to be a late birthday present, hehe.
<nhaines> I'm sort of excited about snappy!
<svij> "sort of"
<nhaines> svij: well mostly it's useless on 16.04 LTS right now.  But that ought to change really quick.
<nhaines> I like having links available as a snap, because it let me play around with it.  It works!
<svij> nhaines: you mean because there not many snaps available yet?
<nhaines> I also like having the Ubuntu clock app from the phone there!  Even if that's not working well because there's no network plug defined!
<nhaines> svij: right.
<svij> I've packaged taskwarrior as a snap, but not yet uploaded to the store
<nhaines> Hmm, that's probably a good test package.
<nhaines> I want Telegram!
<nhaines> In fact, I'm confused that Telegram is listed on the desktop site as a feature although it's never been available.  I might file a bug about it.
<Kilos> how does someone join our bug squad please
<Kilos> has someone got a link for me
<Alessqndro> bonjour 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-04-20
<metalbiker> hey everyone!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-19
<erica_lisboa> boa ,tarde!
<erica_lisboa> eu queria uma ajuda vossa,pode ser?
<erica_lisboa> tenho o windows 10 num samsung que comprei há 5 anos,não consigo instalar o ubuntu,porque o sistema não deixa.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-04-21
<theijar> alguien habla español
<theijar> necesito ayuda
<theijar> please i need help
